# طلب : لو حد عنده شرح UMTS flash و HSDPA flash



## eng.maem (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء لو حد عنده شرح umts و hsdpa بصيغة ال flash يرفعهم ضروري 
و شكرا


----------



## eng.maem (26 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة بجد أنا محتاج لشروحات في ال umts و ال hsdpa
يا ريييييييييييت تساعدوني مشكوريييييييييين


----------

